# my vocals



## Bagira (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you. You are talented.


----------



## Bagira (Oct 10, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Thank you. You are talented.


Thank you for rating


----------



## Bagira (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I like your stuff. Especially the ones where you don't lip synch.


----------



## Bagira (Oct 10, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> I like your stuff. Especially the ones where you don't lip synch.


No synch, because I sang live, then put the soundtrack. Thank you.


----------

